# On Road Racing Sunday Hobby Town USA Mobile AL



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Mobile Hobbytown USA...

Registration starts at 12

Ambassador Center
312 Schillinger Rd., Suite Q
Mobile, AL 36608

On Road Racing Sunday Hobby Town USA Mobile AL 
Classes:

Novice Touring

Pancar Oval 4 cell 19t or 1 cell 3.7 / 13.5
Foam and cap tires allowed 

Pro Stock Sedan Touring--- 
Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 19 Turn Motors and 13.5 Brushless Motors. Motors are open to any modifying as long as you meet the 19 Turn for Brushed and 13.5 for Brushless. Bearings are welcome... Motor timing changes are welcome... ESC timing and turbo are not allowed.... 17.5 brushless---- Motor timing changes are welcome .... ESC timing and turbo are allowed.... Qualifiers – 7 mins, A Main 7 mins....Weight for Elec. Sedan is 1425g ----6 cell or 7.4 lipo

Nitro Sedan Touring
Any small block motor allowed..

1/12th Scale 
4 cell 19t or 1 cell 13.5

VTA ------

Must use VTA approved tires and bodies... Driver figure is not required...

27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR 
17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR 
21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR
25.5 brushless/Lipo No FDR rule

Approved ESCs:
Novak-
GTB series part numbers:1710, 1711
Havoc series part numbers:1732, 1733, 1735
Slyder part number: 1712
XBR (DISCONTINUED) part number:1720
LRP
A.i. Brushless Reverse part numbers: LRP80100, LRP80150

Check website for race dates:
http://www.mobilercracing.com/index.php


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Mar 21, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Mar 21, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Racing cancelled for March 21st
by Brian Davis on Sun Mar 21, 2010 7:14 am 

As much as I wanted to race, it's soaking wet outside and the forecast is saying rain all day long, so I'm going ahead and calling the onroad race for today. Sorry guys.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next On road Race - Sat, Apr 03, 2010 

Registration opens @ 1pm, racing starts @ 2pm


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, May 02, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, May 16, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Jun 06, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Aug 01, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Aug 15, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Sep 05, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Sep 19, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Oct 03, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next On Road race is on Oct 17th 2010...


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Nov 07, 2010


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you have indoor carpet or just parking lot? I will be down in the spring. I have 1/12 17.5 and 13.5.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Parking Lot :thumbsup:


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next On Rroad Race - Sun, Nov 07, 2010 
BTW, we're starting tomorrow at noon. Time rolls back tonight, so the sun will be going down sooner...


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Nov 14, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Nov 28, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Dec 12, 2010


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Jan 09, 2011


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Jan 23, 2011


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Feb 27, 2011


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Mar 13, 2011


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Mar 27, 2011


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Apr 10, 2011


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Apr 24, 2011


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

TeamGPT88 said:


> Next Onroad Race - Sun, Apr 24, 2011


Sent u a pm.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

TeamGPT88 said:


> Next Onroad Race - Sun, Apr 24, 2011


NO race on April 24th....Easter Sunday


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, May 01, 2011


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, May 22, 2011


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Jun 12, 2011


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Mobile RC Racing Mid-Summer Meltdown Series
by Brian Davis on Wed Jun 01, 2011 8:32 pm 

In the past the local onroad club has hosted the Mid-Summer Meltdown trophy race in the parking lot. In lieu of running a single race, this year I'd like to run this as a series. The series would consist of five races on the following dates-

June 12th
June 26th
July 24th
August 14th
August 28th

The points will be awarded as follows-

1st place - 1 point
2nd place - 2 points
3rd place - 3 points
etc..

The lowest number of points at the end of the series is the champion. There will be no points awarded for TQ. This points series is meant to award racers who win during a large turnout versus beating only 1 or 2 other drivers. If a racer misses a week, they will still be given the maximum number of points given for that class on the missed date. There will only be one drop in this series, so the best 4 of 5 races count. If a class does not have at least 3 drivers at 4 of the 5 races, it will be dropped from the series. If a non-points class meets these qualifications, it will be added to the series for points.



The following classes will be eligible for points -

Stock Touring
17.5 brushless or 27t stock motor
2s lipo/6cell nimh
Open ESC
Rubber tires
4-door sedan body

Nitro Touring
4wd nitro-powered (.12-.15) touring car
Foam tires
4-door sedan body 

Pan Car Oval
13.5 sensored brushless motors
1s lipo (3.7v)
non-timing ESC
foam or capped tires
Any oval body based on NASCAR, ARCA, or Nationwide series
Add-on wing allowed

Vintage Trans-Am
See USVTA rules for chassis/body/tire specs
21.5 with a maximum 5.2 FDR or 25.5 open FDR only

2wd Short Course Truck
Any shortcourse tire (rubber, foam, slick, treaded, whatever..)
Production 2wd offroad short course trucks
13.5 brushless or 19t brushed motor
2s lipo or 6cell nimh battery

Outlaw Oval (electric)
2wd offroad truck chassis
13.5 brushless or 19t brushed motor
2s lipo or 6cell nimh battery
Outlaw body preferred

Outlaw Oval (nitro)
2wd offroad truck
.12-.18 nitro engine
Outlaw body preferred


**Classes may be added/dropped depending on turnout in those classes**

Good luck, and I hope to see everyone on June 12th.....


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Jun 26, 2011


----------

